# Dry Tortoise Foods



## Zerotrek (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been using Ectotherm's Sulcata Gold dry food for the past two years. It was cheap (10lbs for $35), my Sulcata loved it and he never seemed healthier. He is 4 years old and I fed him mostly home grown dandelion before I found the Sulcata Gold, it was a revelation and saved me much time and effort. 

Unfortunately Ectotherm is located in the midwest US and it seems there business has been destroyed by the flooding there this past spring. It's been 5 months and they are still not back in business. I wish them the best, but have not been able to find a suitable replacement food, especially during winter months. I recently saw something called "Healthy Herp Tortoise Food Instant Meal". Has anyone tried this or can recommend other dried foods? Thank you.

P.S. He's never eaten hay, I've ordered it many times and tried moistening it, but no go. I've been feeding him some cactus I can order online, but this is much more expensive.


----------



## Itort (Oct 4, 2008)

I would suggest Mazuri for your sulcata. What type of hay have you tried and where are you located ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2008)

Mazuri is even cheaper than your Ectotherm. You can buy 25lbs of Mazuri for around $18 or $20. If you have a feed dealer in your area who handles Ralston-Purina products, he can order the Mazuri Tortoise Diet for you. It will have to be special ordered, but they can and will do it.

Yvonne


----------



## Zerotrek (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you I will try the Mazuri Tortoise food. I live on Long Island, NY and I have tried Timothy, Bermuda & Orchard. I'm also considering Oxbowhay.com's Hay Cakes, has anyone tried this?


----------



## Zerotrek (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for the info. 

The cheapest I've found the Mazuri is $34 for 25lbs direct from Mazuri add in $15 shipping and it's about $50 for 25lbs, still much cheaper then Sulcata Gold. Most other places I checked wanted $40 to $50 for 25lbs and another $40 for shipping. 

I don't think I have any feed places near me, do they sell it much cheaper in bulk at the feed dealers? I tried to find dealers online, but could find any on the Purina website. I'll keep looking. 

Thanks again.

I found some feed dealers near me on the Purinamills.com website. I will try them on Monday.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 5, 2008)

I live in NJ and I order it right from my feed store. I think I paid around $25 for the huge bag.


----------



## Zerotrek (Jan 11, 2009)

It's been quite a while, but I wanted to post some information I found. 

First I hear through Turtle Stuff (http://www.turtlestuff.com) that Ectotherm (http://www.ectotherm.com) will be back in business soon and their first item in production will be Sulcata Gold. 

Second, I found a few Mazuri bulk feed dealers through the Purina Mills website (http://www.purinamills.com). Strange this website never comes up when you search Purina, Ralston Purina, Nestle Purina or whoever else owns Purina now. Maybe Purina Mills was not or is not part of Purina. 

Anyway I contacted 4 or 5 dealers within 25 miles of my home and three offered to order the 25lb bag for about $25. One strangely offered to do it for $35.

I will be picking up the bag in about a week.

One more quick question if anyone can answer. One of the reasons I preferred Sulcata Gold was it does not contain soy, corn, wheat or sugar, all of which I believe is in Mazuri Tortoise food (https://www.mazuri.com/PDF/5M21-5E06.pdf). Can anyone tell me what if any the negative effects of these ingredients are for Sulcatas?

Thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's a list of the ingredients for Mazuri:

https://www.mazuri.com/PDF/5m21-5e06.pdf

(Sorry, its a PDF file and I don't know how to copy/paste the words)

and here's a list of ingredients for Sulcata Gold:

NGREDIENTS: Rice flour, Suncured Timothy Hay, Suncured Big Blue Stem Grass, Suncured Bermuda Grass, Fresh Organic Prickly Pear Cactus (Opuntia sp.), Vegetable Oil, Calcium Propionate, Beta Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Chloride, Ascorbic Acid, Magnesium Oxide, Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin Supplement, Ferrous Fumerate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Glutamic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Arginine, L- Lysine, Leucine, Aspartic Acid, Folic Acid, Glycine, Manganese Carbonate, Cystine, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Alanine, L Threonine, L Tyrosine, Valine, DL Methionine Hydroxy analogue, Biotin, Isoleucine, Phenylalanine, Serine, Histidine, Dried Kelp, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Artificial Color.


So, you are correct in that Mazuri does contain soybean hulls, corn and wheat along with molasses (sugar?), but I've been using it for some time now, and so have others here on the forum, and these ingredients don't cause a problem. What do you have against soybeans, corn and wheat? (Not arguing...just want to learn)

Yvonne


----------



## Zerotrek (Jan 11, 2009)

I have nothing against those ingredients, but I don't know if Sulcata tortoises do. I read this from the Sulcata Station website (http://www.sulcata-station.org):

"2. AVOID giving your tortoise foods that contain high levels of protein. This means that you should NEVER give your sulcata tortoise the following foods:

* Cheese or dairy products of any kind
* Cat or dog food of any kind
* Legumes (peas, beans, green beans, soybeans or soy-based products like tofu)
* Commercially-available "tortoise diets" (such as Pretty Pets, Mazuri, Zoo Med, etc.)
* Grains and Grain products (corn [maize], wheat, barley, rye, etc.)"

Since they specifically say "NEVER" give sulcatas Mazuri I figured something in it is not good for them.

I have never read anything negative about Sulcata Gold and they state their product does not have any of those ingredients.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not arguing just for the sake of argument, but merely to get more info from you. I think that someone who manufactures a product or is one of the main players in getting the product sold is not the one I would trust to gain info from. Naturally, they want you to buy their product. I have it on good authority from someone who has no interest in how much money Mazuri makes, that Mazuri was made with tortoises in mind. It has been selling the product for quite a while and I've heard nothing but good comments about it. One of the fellows here on this forum put up a bunch of pictures of his tortoises, including leopards, sulcatas and Aldabrans, and the tortoises looked beautiful. These had been on a diet of greens and Mazuri for long enough to see how well the product was working for him.

Bottom line: Mazuri is a good product, as I'm sure Sulcata Gold probably is too, however, Mazuri is cheaper, so I'll stick with it.

Yvonne


----------



## Zerotrek (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not arguing either, Sulcata Station has nothing to do with Sulcata Gold, they do not make it nor recommend it. I believe they use to be a Sulcata rescue and suggest only feeding certain grasses, weeds, leaves and edible flowers as well as some occasional vegetables. They strongly recommend against Mazuri and any products containing soy. I am trying to gather as much information as I can to weigh pros and cons. I do appreciate your feedback.


----------



## maevamichelle (Jan 12, 2009)

Would Mazuri Tortoise food be ok for my leopard tortoise? He's a 7/8 months old hatchling. At the moment I'm using watercress, timothy hay, and Garden Salad found here at Petsmart, all topped w/ RepCal VitD3 suppliment. He doesnt seem too enthusiastic about eating ever, mostly it's me hand feeding him until he's interested enough to eat a few leaves. I'm a little worried he's not getting enough. 
I've got him under a 100watt PowerSun which keeps his basking area btw 90-95 for around 10-12 hrs a day. And he's always got access to fresh water, and I soak him daily. I dont add anything to the water but after reading Danny's thread on Bird liquid vitamins I guess I should?


----------



## Greg T (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not an expert on babies since my leo's are 3 and 4 years old. I feed them some mazuri (after softening with water) along with their spring mix and they eat every bite of it. One of them actually digs through the lettuce leaves to find the mazuri chunks first. Many people on this site directed me towards mazuri a while back and I have been very pleased so far.


----------



## maevamichelle (Jan 12, 2009)

TY Greg for the come back^^ I'll grab some to use and mix in a little bit get him used to it for later


----------



## -EJ (Jan 20, 2009)

I've found Mazuri for from $13 to $45 for the 25 lb bag. I currently pay $26 a bag.

On the protein... ask how much is 'too much' and how did they come to that #? Then ask is it dry weight or wet weight?

Mazuri does not have 'too much' protein... but I've only been using it for only 10 years... and it's only been around for over 25 years...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 20, 2009)

I have always been absolutely against feeding my tortoises any commercially pelleted food products. I never ever heard of a wild tortoise chasing down a bag of Mazuri and getting it open. Then a person on this forum printed some pictures of his tortoises on another list and printed some comments about Mazuri. I was impressed by everything he said and the pictures of his tortoises. He has been feeding Mazuri for about 10 years. I don't have permission to use his name, but I will say his tortoises are beautiful and it is he that convinced me that Mazuri was not as evil as I had felt all these years. All I had to do was see his tortoises, no pyramids and just smooth beautiful carapaces. A picture is worth a thousand words and the pictures of his tortoises sold me on Mazuri...About that same time a friend was culling down her animals and she sent me about 25 pounds of Mazuri. So now it's winter and there's no graze so I start supplementing my Sulcatas feed with Mazuri. I fed them about a cup of moistened Mazuri and some grocery store greens and some collected leaves and weeds and grass hay and blossoms. Within 2 weeks my larger tortoise who has always had wet ukky poops is pooping some beautiful poops and there isn't anymore black ooze from him. I've now been using Mazuri for about a year, it is great as a supplement, but I also add greens and the collected weeds etc. 
I have just bought 25 pounds from my local feed store. He specifically orders it for me with his regular store orders. I paid $26 for 25 pounds.
I want to say that I use Mazuri as an addition to all the greens and locally grown grass hay and the various weeds and leaves and blooms I can find. Mazuri is not the most of what I feed...
Tortoises need a diet that is varied and I feel that all the weeds and blossoms and leaves and hay I feed are the best part of their diet. Mazuri is strictly used as a winter supplement. When my tortoises get to go out and graze I will stop using it for the summer...I hope this helps...
I mostly don't agree with the opinions expressed on Sulcata Station, and the care sheet needed to be updated the last time I looked at it.
They put out a contradictory message. They say to not use Mazuri but you can feed veggies? That's just wrong! Rarely veggies. Sulcata are opportunistic feeders and will eat anything, so it is up to us to feed them in the best way possible, so when I see someone who has beautiful tortoises and he has been feeding Mazuri for 10 years, to me that's experience and I believe him...


----------



## Karyn (Jan 20, 2009)

Very well said, Maggie. 

You raise excellent points. When I had a discussion with me vet about dry tortoise food (she recommends Mazuri), she pointed out that the key was variety, and at certain times a year, that variety is a bit more difficult to achieve. While she advocates strongly a fresh diet, she also says that Mazuri does add variety and is an excellent supplement.

Thanks for your input,
Karyn


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 20, 2009)

I did quite the research about Mazuri and tortoise foods in general, as I want the best for my tort (he's quite spoiled). I feed my little guy some as part of his diet 1-2 times a week to help with the variety. Since he's a hatchling, when I'm feeding it with other greens he can't even finish a pellet (soaked and crumbled). I have a pound in the freezer and I imagine it will keep well. I think it's one of the few animal foods that has been well researched and documented, and frankly not even marketed (I had not ever heard that Purina made a huge line of exotic animal foods). 

Maggie-I think I know who you are talking about, or else I also read a great story with pictures of torts raised on Mazuri.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 20, 2009)

You probably do know who he is. I'm not hiding anything, I just don't have permission from him to throw his name around...


----------



## -EJ (Jan 20, 2009)

I can imagine who this idiot is you are talking about... do you really think he knows what he is talking about?????
This might be the post...
http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10222&highlight=formulated+diet
but the server seems to be screwed up.
...but then you have to ask why the lazy bum has not posted an update. That post is almost a year old.

The dude should be shot... if he is going to make all these claims he should at least follow through.

As to throwing his name around... who cares... it's been used in far worse context.



maggie3fan said:


> I have always been absolutely against feeding my tortoises any commercially pelleted food products...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 20, 2009)

-EJ said:


> I can imagine who this idiot is you are talking about... do you really think he knows what he is talking about?????
> This might be the post...
> http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10222&highlight=formulated+diet
> but the server seems to be screwed up.
> ...




Do you think a personality change is possible??????


----------



## -EJ (Jan 20, 2009)

happens all the time. It's called the human condition... new information is gathered... new decisions are made.

Wven though I've used the diet and I've been in contact with the developers and the diet has been in use for over 25 years... I could be wrong... but... I don't believe so. I will let yall know if I am...



maggie3fan said:


> Do you think a personality change is possible??????


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 20, 2009)

I remembered another couple reasons I decided to try Mazuri--good if I'm going out of town for the weekend as I can leave it out, and there could always be an emergency where you can't go out to the store (weather, etc)...good to have a plan b.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 21, 2009)

If anyone hasn't figured it out just yet EJ is the person who wrote the article I was talking about. So look at the link in his post and read that article and look at the pictures of his beautiful animals and you will see why I am saying that Mazuri is a good product and is NOT harmful to our animals...


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Jan 31, 2009)

I guess I am lucky that I live in San Antonio and can pretty much get green stuff year round. Maybe I'll try it since it has worked so well for so many, but do they sell it in smaller quantities than 25 lbs?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 31, 2009)

You can buy a 1 lb bag packaged by the manufacturer (try searching Google Shopping), or some people will buy the 25 lb bag and then re-package it. Ebay sells it as well. I got mine from a member of another forum who buys the big bags, re-packages it, and donates proceeds to a tort rescue place. I could probably dig up the info if you wanted. I have mine in the freezer and didn't find any contradicting information of why it couldn't be frozen (just keep a little baggie of it out).


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 5, 2009)

We had a Rep from Purina come to one of our CTTC meetings. He spent about an hour and a half talking about Mazuri for torts and Turts. It was quite informative. Seems it can be placed in the refrigirator for about 6 months and he said frozen about a year.


----------



## -EJ (Feb 5, 2009)

I believe that was David Salmon... the person I've in in touch with since the first day I've been using the stuff...



Crazy1 said:


> We had a Rep from Purina come to one of our CTTC meetings. He spent about an hour and a half talking about Mazuri for torts and Turts. It was quite informative. Seems it can be placed in the refrigirator for about 6 months and he said frozen about a year.


----------



## Nay (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi, I have to ask another Mazuri question if anyone can bare it...
I have had some health issues and possibly will be gone for maybe a month at a time. My family will be stressed out big time and I have debated wether it's wise to keep my beloved torts (2 RF, 1 leopard, and 1 ornate) or not.I can't place them yet..
Whats the harm that could happen feeding ONLY mazuri for that long? (a month or so) I can say oh sure they'll get some greens, but worse case not? I am hoping things can wait till they are outside and things will be growing wonderfully in their pens. but life happens. I do give it now weekly or twice weekly. they do love it, the ornate will continue to get live food also, but the shopping and cutting all the other things are what are the work,(for others)
Thanks


----------



## -EJ (Feb 13, 2009)

No harm what so ever but only feed it once or twice a week or small amounts every day.

The once or twice a week is easier.





Nay said:


> Hi, I have to ask another Mazuri question if anyone can bare it...
> I have had some health issues and possibly will be gone for maybe a month at a time. My family will be stressed out big time and I have debated wether it's wise to keep my beloved torts (2 RF, 1 leopard, and 1 ornate) or not.I can't place them yet..
> Whats the harm that could happen feeding ONLY mazuri for that long? (a month or so) I can say oh sure they'll get some greens, but worse case not? I am hoping things can wait till they are outside and things will be growing wonderfully in their pens. but life happens. I do give it now weekly or twice weekly. they do love it, the ornate will continue to get live food also, but the shopping and cutting all the other things are what are the work,(for others)
> Thanks


----------



## stells (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree this guy does need shooting... he says he will do something... days turn into weeks... weeks turn into months... months turn into years.. i did hold my breath for a while but i started going a funny shade of blue..

I was against these diets at first... was a weeds all the way kinda girl.. somebody changed my way of thinking.. hang on it was this guy that needs shooting lol... not that i have changed my diet yet... yes i am a wimp..



-EJ said:


> I can imagine who this idiot is you are talking about... do you really think he knows what he is talking about?????
> This might be the post...
> http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10222&highlight=formulated+diet
> but the server seems to be screwed up.
> ...


----------



## baseballturtle48 (Feb 14, 2009)

For years some of my torts wouldn't touch Mazuri so I used it as an infrequent supplement for those that were interested. I try to pay attention to the discussions on various forums regarding diet for the species I have. After seeing the pictures of torts fed Mazuri long term, I decided to give it a larger role in the winter. I was surprised this year that all my tortoises will eat it now. They seem to love it and are really attracted to it. I've seen underweight tortoises regain their appetite and gain weight with Mazuri, but it was a struggle on greens. During the warmer months, they're all outside grazing on weeds, grasses, and wildflowers.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Baseballturtle48! 

Yvonne




baseballturtle48 said:


> For years some of my torts wouldn't touch Mazuri so I used it as an infrequent supplement for those that were interested. I try to pay attention to the discussions on various forums regarding diet for the species I have. After seeing the pictures of torts fed Mazuri long term, I decided to give it a larger role in the winter. I was surprised this year that all my tortoises will eat it now. They seem to love it and are really attracted to it. I've seen underweight tortoises regain their appetite and gain weight with Mazuri, but it was a struggle on greens. During the warmer months, they're all outside grazing on weeds, grasses, and wildflowers.


----------

